# Looking For DM And Players



## Squabman117 (Nov 23, 2010)

hi im looking for an online group i at this point wish to be a player so i guess we will be needing a DM. so i guess post back if your intrested


----------



## EmAp (Nov 24, 2010)

What game are you looking to play? Your profile says D&D and you list a litany of versions. Which version are you looking for?

If it happens to be D&D 4 I'd be interested in playing as well. I'm free most nights, what is your schedule like?


----------



## Squabman117 (Nov 25, 2010)

im up for any 4ht edition would be fine right now im good for most days monday afternnon i have an online game and i normally have one game later in the week but 4th edition is fine all we need is a dm and some more players


----------



## AcaraLyn (Dec 1, 2010)

would be willing to DM, New to doing this online. I am willing to run a 3.5 game


----------

